# Thinking to buy a used S-Works VIAS 2016



## jxt (Jun 9, 2015)

My height is 6'-0" (183 cm) and my inseam is 84 cm. Currently i ride both size 56 for S-works Robaix 2018 and 58 S-works Tarmac Disc 2016. I could do both.

My question is for VIAS sizing. Should it go with VIAS size 56 or size 58?

Many Thanks for all your input.

-Jirachai.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

56. I am your same height and comfortable on my 56cm Venge ViAS. In fact, I’m thinking of selling it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

You should be fine on a 56cm I'm 5'11" and ride a 56cm Venge see link below.

2018 S-Works Venge Vias Disc Di2 - Page 2

Yeah It looks like I gotta lotta seat post exposed however the bike fits me fine. You can pick up a rim brake Venge Vias for a song. 

When they first came out my dealer sold three S-Works in weeks then nothing... They finally parted out a floor model they begged me to take at a ridiculous price.

If you look on eBay you can get one pretty cheap.


----------

